# mushing/urban mushing



## malamutelove

Got my mentor, ordered my harness, working on the training for maggie! I am doing bikejoring first and maybe I will get to the snow. My mentor said one step at a time!! Omg I am obsessed now!!


----------



## Sibe

I love mushing, it's so much fun!! I find it to be a little frustrating in the beginning as you get the dog to focus on running instead of stopping to smell and such, but they tend to catch on quick. Be patient and stay positive! I do the bikjoring version too. Been training Denali n the basics since she was 4 months old. Recently adopted Kaytu so I've only gone once with her but she did great for it being her first time. I'm getting a double line for Christmas to be able to run both at once


----------



## Zoopie

Best thing ever. Seriously.

Dexter is highly stubborn and training him to do anything is really rough and requires a lot of patience. He got the sled so fast though. One try and he was awesome at it. Try to teach him left and right right away (just say the direction before turning, even if you're just on a walk).



If you want to lessen the "stop and smell" effect at first, I'd recommend always doing the exact same trail at first. Following the same path as your regular walk helps (if possible).

There's nothing the dog and I love more than playing with the sled in the snow. 


Take pictures.


Here he is, working hard with one of my students:


----------



## malamutelove

Sibe said:


> I love mushing, it's so much fun!! I find it to be a little frustrating in the beginning as you get the dog to focus on running instead of stopping to smell and such, but they tend to catch on quick. Be patient and stay positive! I do the bikjoring version too. Been training Denali n the basics since she was 4 months old. Recently adopted Kaytu so I've only gone once with her but she did great for it being her first time. I'm getting a double line for Christmas to be able to run both at once


Well right now I am waiting for my line to come in. I ordered it from Alpine. I am basically doing all the commands with her, and get her used to everything!! She has pick up things really quick on our walks, She is very good at whoa or stop haha. Aww They are so pretty!!


----------



## malamutelove

Zoopie said:


> Best thing ever. Seriously.
> 
> Dexter is highly stubborn and training him to do anything is really rough and requires a lot of patience. He got the sled so fast though. One try and he was awesome at it. Try to teach him left and right right away (just say the direction before turning, even if you're just on a walk).
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to lessen the "stop and smell" effect at first, I'd recommend always doing the exact same trail at first. Following the same path as your regular walk helps (if possible).
> 
> There's nothing the dog and I love more than playing with the sled in the snow.
> 
> 
> Take pictures.
> 
> 
> Here he is, working hard with one of my students:


You know I was wounder the thing about the stop and smell thing. I started doing the commands on walks she picked that up really quick. She is stubborn too but she loves to pull! I will take many pictures. Maybe next season my mentor can show me sledding, Our winter season has been crap so far, no large about of snow


----------



## waterbaby

How do you like the kick sled, Zoopie? How big is your dog?

Sibe, it looks like you use a multisport/urban/guide/distance harness? How do you like it? I originally had an x-back for my dog, but I don't know if she just doesn't have a good body type for it or if I fail miserably at getting the measurements right - I cannot get a x-back that doesn't put pressure on her hips. I even had a much more experienced person measure her and try her in a bunch of harnesses and nothing worked. So we're currently waiting on our multisport. Actually, our second, because it turns out she's like an XXL in the neck, a M in the girth, and a L in length. 

I mostly skijor with Sophie, but we started doing canicross last spring and about 6 weeks of bikejoring this fall before it got icy - which actually went better than I expected! We'll probably do a lot more of that this coming spring and summer. I have like one picture of us skiing together. 

Right now I'm very pregnant, but our supposedly banner snow year has been quite pathetic so I'm not really missing out on any opportunities. I'm hoping to strap the skis on again in 6-8 weeks. That's probably a bit ambitious.


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter is about 60-65 pounds, but incredibly strong and full of energy. I have to help him out a bit, but it's quite the ride.

I adore the kicksled. Just big enough, just small enough. It's getting used daily. Both the dog and I will be totally spent after 30 minutes if we give it our best to go as fast as possible.


----------



## sassafras

waterbaby, Skijor Now makes an open backed harness, I think they call them fastbacks, that are supposed to be easier to fit. I haven't bought one because I already had my x-backs and the fastbacks are kind of expensive, but I feel like I have trouble measuring for the x-backs, too so I was pondering them. You can find them on the Skijor Now website.


----------



## Active Dog

Sibe I think this means we need to get together and have a four dog team! =D Miko is pretty focused most of the time and takes commands very well. I still have a lot of work but I can tell he is like a duck to water lol.


----------



## malamutelove

Active Dog said:


> Sibe I think this means we need to get together and have a four dog team! =D Miko is pretty focused most of the time and takes commands very well. I still have a lot of work but I can tell he is like a duck to water lol.


too bad I moved to nor cal.....cause when I get dog #2 we could have 6 dog team!!! lol



Zoopie said:


> Dexter is about 60-65 pounds, but incredibly strong and full of energy. I have to help him out a bit, but it's quite the ride.
> 
> I adore the kicksled. Just big enough, just small enough. It's getting used daily. Both the dog and I will be totally spent after 30 minutes if we give it our best to go as fast as possible.


maggie is 65-70 so one dog isn't going to be too bad!!


----------



## Active Dog

*cough cough* well someone could move back  We need to go on another hike! Plus a 5 or 6 sled team would be awesomeness!!


----------



## JessCowgirl88

Sounds like you all have so much fun! and love the pictures it looks like alot of fun as well! i have been thinking about getting my dogs into it since they have alot of energy. Hope you can get some pictures!


----------



## Zoopie

malamutelove said:


> maggie is 65-70 so one dog isn't going to be too bad!!


You have to help out more so it's more tiring for you with just one dog (I'm as hyper as mine, so it works out well for us). I'm supposed to try Dex with another dog during the holidays. Can't wait to see the result.

If you want to see him in action, here he is with one of my little neighbors:


----------



## MusherChic

> Omg I am obsessed now!!


It is addicting, isn't it! haha I can't imagine my life without my dogs and this sport. I imagine it would be pretty dull! 

You must post pictures!!


----------



## MusherChic

Zoopie said:


> Best thing ever. Seriously.
> 
> Dexter is highly stubborn and training him to do anything is really rough and requires a lot of patience. He got the sled so fast though. One try and he was awesome at it. Try to teach him left and right right away (just say the direction before turning, even if you're just on a walk).
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to lessen the "stop and smell" effect at first, I'd recommend always doing the exact same trail at first. Following the same path as your regular walk helps (if possible).
> 
> There's nothing the dog and I love more than playing with the sled in the snow.
> 
> 
> Take pictures.
> 
> 
> Here he is, working hard with one of my students:


Dexter is adorable! So fluffy!


----------



## malamutelove

Active Dog said:


> *cough cough* well someone could move back  We need to go on another hike! Plus a 5 or 6 sled team would be awesomeness!!


 Well I could...but oh it is sooo much nicer up here! lol


----------



## Zoopie

MusherChic said:


> Dexter is adorable! So fluffy!


Yeah people usually estimate his weight around 80-90 pounds. It's a festival of fluff.


----------



## Sibe

Waterbaby, I got a X-back first from Black Ice. It fit well but the problem was that Denali doesn't pull. I spent so much time teaching her not to pull on leash that when the line catches she slows down. It wasn't fitting right and was bunching up because it's designed to have the tension on it. So then I got the adjustable Urban Trail harness from Alpine Outfitters because I still wanted something where she could pull, but it would fit right and be comfy if she wasn't pulling. I love it, it's been working great for her.

We got Kaytu a couple months ago. She had no recall, was highly distracted, and wouldn't pay attention to us at all. I've been working hard on those things because I obviously need to be able to get my dog's attention when mushing. About a week or so ago I rode the bike with Denali, and put the X-back on Kaytu and my husband ran with her. Boy does that dog pull! And then the dogs got in competition mode and Denali started pulling really well too!! The X-back works perfectly for Kaytu. In the pic I posted earlier with both dogs and the bike, Kaytu is wearing the X-back.


Activedog, we really should get together! I live in Chula Vista... there is a group that meets at Rohr park on Tuesdays at 6pm for running/biking/walking/mushing whatever you want to do. I haven't been able to make it because I have agility at that time but could go other days. It's a great dirt track that runs all around the outside of the park and it's a huge park.


----------



## waterbaby

Zoopie said:


> Dexter is about 60-65 pounds, but incredibly strong and full of energy. I have to help him out a bit, but it's quite the ride.
> 
> I adore the kicksled. Just big enough, just small enough. It's getting used daily. Both the dog and I will be totally spent after 30 minutes if we give it our best to go as fast as possible.


I used a kicksled quite a bit to get around one winter - without a dog, though. They are super fun. The one I had had metal runners and it seemed like it would do best on pretty hard-packed snow. I basically used it on the road like the kid in your picture. Could you use yours on a groomed snowmobile trail do you think? Do you have any control at all over where it goes/braking?



sassafras said:


> waterbaby, Skijor Now makes an open backed harness, I think they call them fastbacks, that are supposed to be easier to fit. I haven't bought one because I already had my x-backs and the fastbacks are kind of expensive, but I feel like I have trouble measuring for the x-backs, too so I was pondering them. You can find them on the Skijor Now website.


Those are really nice harnesses, but definitely steep price-wise. I'll have to see how this new harness works out and I'll keep an eye out for the fastbacks in real life. I was hesitant about the multisport at first because I didn't know anyone that had one and thought it might just be a gimmick, but I've met a few mushers now who occasionally skijor/do canicross and they actually prefer the multisport even for their alaskans so hopefully it will be good and I'll be done harness shopping!


----------



## Zoopie

It works on a well-packed snowmobile trail. It requires a lot of muscle work to keep control in high speed and I do need a new braking system (already killed a pair of boots in three weeks), but I like the adrenaline rush and after two years I have yet to break anything. Worse incident was hitting a parked car when Dex saw a fox last year. Oh yeah, I bet I looked way smart.


----------



## JPWrobleski

Hey everyone,

I plan on getting a dog myself that fits these traits. One of those traits being urban mushing so if you know a mixed or pure breed let me know! 
Also, the pulling dogs all seem to be around 60-70 lbs from my reading. I notice people only taking one or two dogs as well, but what about the musher? I'm 125lbs and that wont be changing anytime soon, would that play a factor in the whole scheme of things?

~John


----------



## sassafras

I have been scootering since last summer (looks like we're never going to get enough snow for skijoring to be in the cards this winter). Usually I run two dogs - Maisy, a hound mix who is ~50# and Squash, an Alaskan husky mix who is ~85# (middle and right in my signature). I've never taken Squash by himself but I have taken Maisy by herself, and she is more than capable of pulling me alone (and I weigh more than 125#). 

Honestly I think almost any dog who likes to pull could be a mushing dog if you are doing it for recreation and not competitively. The skijorers around here recommend dogs 30# and over - although with skijoring you can really have any sized dog since you are providing some of the locomotion yourself, with scootering even if you are kicking to assist them the dogs are doing almost all of the work.


----------



## Sibe

Only one of my dogs pulls, Kaytu. The other runs but won't pull usually. Anyway, I'm 140 lbs and Kaytu is 40 lbs. She pulls me and my mountain bike no problem at all. I do pedal uphill as the hills here in Cali are steep, but she pulls hard. When I bike with both I have to use my brakes almost the entire time as Kaytu, though she's pulling hard, is still faster than Denali. Kaytu is insane.


----------



## Rochelle

Hello John. Depending upon where you live and your experience with dogs I would recommend (of course) a Husky (- mix.) However, they do not do well in warm climates and require lots of grooming and they can be escape artists. Other possibilites- I have a Rottweiler and a Shepler (German Shep + Rottie) Both are low maintenance as far as grooming. Rottie's originally were cattle dogs and pulled huge loads of milk cans over the Alps to market. German Shepherds are also cattle herders and have been used in the breeding of the current Alaskan Huskies. They love to pull me and my cart = 175 lbs. Other breeds (surprisingly) hound mixes = hunting dog hounds love to run and are smaller than my two 100 lb monsters. Whatever you get, the dog(s) should not be asked to pull more than twice their weight - ideally pulling "at their weight" including the cart, bike etc. If you run on flat terrain you can "fudge" on this especially if using a light weight 
bike or skateboard. The only difficulty is getting started - once you get rolling the pulling factor decreases. Just go find a dog (hopefully a rescue) that pulls with determination on leash - the rest is repetition and training. Good Luck - you and your lucky dogs will love it!


----------



## Niraya

A Husky actually does quite well in warmer climates - I know many many MANY Siberians that live in Florida and Texas. Sibe lives in California - and the OP of this thread who has an Alaskan Malamute lives in Cali as well. A Siberian's double coat helps to regulate their temperature (Keeps them warm in winter and cool in summer) and some warmer weather Siberian's tend to not develop as thick of a coat just like an indoor Siberian won't have as thick of a coat as a Siberian who lives in the elements outside in Alaska.

My Siberian is 50 pounds and pulls me quite well on a bike and for several miles and I'm well over double her weight. A pulling dog doesn't have to be a dog that was actually bred to pull. Just like in any breed you'll find Siberians who want nothing to do with pulling - like Sibe said only one of her girls pulls - the same can be said for any kind of Siberian/any kind of dog - purebred or mix.

That said - Siberian's are (generally as a breed since Sibe undermined me): [not] for a first, second, third or fourth time dog owner, [not] easily trained, [not] biddable, [not] likely to follow a command and [not] to be trusted of leash (for an average owner)


----------



## Sibe

Mine do just fine in southern California. I live less than 5 miles from Mexico. I keep them inside when it's hot, and I don't mush in the middle of the afternoon in summer. I usually go in the evening, since I'm not a morning person.

Also.. Denali was my first dog. She's easily trained, almost always listens, and is perfect offleash. Each dog will vary and their upbringing has a lot to do with it. I'm very into training (actually going to be doing it professionally very soon) and knew what I was doing. For the average person who gets a husky, it will grow into an uncontrollable terror who constantly escapes and turns their house into one giant chew toy, and it will be mouthy and jump all over you. Know what you're doing.

Breeds from the sporting (pointers, vizsla, weimeraner) and working groups (sibe, mal, rottie, boxer) would probably do best overall for mushing, but again each dog will vary.


----------



## sassafras

Niraya said:


> My Siberian is 50 pounds and pulls me quite well on a bike and for several miles and I'm well over double her weight. A pulling dog doesn't have to be a dog that was actually bred to pull. Just like in any breed you'll find Siberians who want nothing to do with pulling - like Sibe said only one of her girls pulls - the same can be said for any kind of Siberian/any kind of dog - purebred or mix.


Yea, Maisy - a hound mix - is about 50# and although I usually run her with Squash, she can pull me on the scooter easily by herself although I am well over twice her weight.


----------



## Niraya

You're super lucky to have Squash! I'm so jealous. I'd love to have another dog to run with Belle.


----------



## sassafras

Well if it weren't for Squash, we wouldn't have started scootering at all, so we're both lucky to have him!


----------



## Tofu_pup

Yeah, I'm not really buying that weight guideline. Kaki is all of 45lbs on a fat day and she has no problem doing all the work and hauling butt in the process.


----------



## dagwall

Yep I'm about 3X Jubel's weight and he has no trouble pulling me either.


----------



## malamutelove

I guess I can't talk maggie is 60! lol


----------

